# Chick with a broken leg - help please



## cookiesquish (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi,

My mother hen has now accidentally stood on and broken the leg of another chick. I had one die last week after she did the same thing. I built them a big enclosure on the lawn from a puppy play pen so they had a lot more room & to stop it happening again but she is big and heavy and clumsy (double laced barnevelder) and has managed to do it again despite all the extra space. 

Is there any way to save this chick or is it the end once they have a broken leg? 

Thanks

Carla


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Gosh, I'm sorry. I've never had that happen. Can you splint the leg? Take it away for it's mother!! Do you have other chicks?


----------

